# Boys in with Daddy?



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

I have the Critter Nation 2 story cage and when my Female gave birth, She had 10 babies altogether on the 5th. I left her and the puppies on the bottom level and put Dad in the top story. I am planning on seperating the males and females at 5 weeks-Next Thursday, as recomended and was wondering if it would be safe to put the boys in with Dad at that age? I've heard Males will sometimes kill young but he has been over them all this time plus they will be his own...was just gonna Leave Momma and the Girls in the bottom story till I found good homes for the ones I can't keep...planning on keeping 3 Males and 3 Females including the parents so have 6 pups to find homes for but I'm only gonna adopt them out in pairs...


----------



## RiverSidePrideRattery (Jan 17, 2009)

They should be fine. my boys always go with dad at 5 weeks old.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Remember to do neutral intro's so you can find out what Dad's reaction will be like


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> Remember to do neutral intro's so you can find out what Dad's reaction will be like


I agree. And if you're confident it will work make sure you put them together on a day you can constanlty keep watch... babies can be hurt very easily.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate the advice...Yes keeping the Babies safe and Happy is my first concern...I was hoping to be able to put them in with Dad cause he looks so lonely since I put him in the toplevel all by himself, It's all I can do to not rush things...I play with him as much as I can to try and make up for him being alone...


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

That is good, but you are right to think he needs company.  Just wait till they are a bit bigger, even let them play together (after intros) for a few weeks.


----------

